
Montgomery bus boycott took planning, smarts - rmason
http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/blogs/moonblog/2015/11/29/bus-boycott-took-planning-smarts/76456904/
======
tantalor
> bus drivers at that time were considered a sort of authority

> "She was in violation of the city codes. What was I supposed to do? That
> damn bus was full and she wouldn’t move back. I had my orders. I had police
> powers — any driver for the city did. "

That was 1955; 16 years later:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanford_prison_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanford_prison_experiment)

~~~
flubert
If you liked the Stanford Prison Experiment, you may also enjoy:

[http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2009/11/stanford_prison_exper...](http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2009/11/stanford_prison_experiment_red.html)

